

You Don’t Hate Monopoly, You Just Suck at It - sharmanaetor
http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2014/05/you-dont-hate-monopoly-you-just-suck-at-it.html

======
mrfusion
Is trading allowed in the rules though?

~~~
mooism2
Yes, see page 7 of
[http://www.hasbro.com/common/instruct/00009.pdf](http://www.hasbro.com/common/instruct/00009.pdf)

